# JDK US DST Timezone Update Tool - 1_3_31



## jewsofeast (Oct 20, 2010)

I am trying to install Sun JDK, have all dependencies and patch in /usr/ports/distfiles in order. I get an error over tzupdater-1_3_33-2010i.zip. 

Here is the error -


```
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16
===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for java/diablo-jdk16 from ports
===>>> Dependency check complete for java/diablo-jdk16
        akonadi-1.3.1_1 >> soprano-2.4.3 >> java/jdk16 >> java/diablo-jdk16 
===>  Cleaning for diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_10

===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_10

 Because of licensing restrictions, you must fetch the distribution
 manually.

 Please open http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp
 in a web browser and follow the "Download" link for
 "JDK US DST Timezone Update Tool - 1_3_31" to obtain the
 time zone update file, tzupdater-1_3_31-2010i.zip.

 Please place the downloaded file(s) in /usr/ports/distfiles/.

*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16.

===>>> make failed for java/diablo-jdk16
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for java/diablo-jdk16 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for java/jdk16 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for soprano-2.4.3 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for akonadi-1.3.1_1 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

Here is file list in /usr/ports/distfiles/, I have removed some stuff from top in order to cope with character count restriction. 


```
ls /usr/ports/distfiles
...................
teTeX
telepathy-butterfly-0.5.13.tar.gz
telepathy-farsight-0.0.14.tar.gz
telepathy-gabble-0.8.14.tar.gz
telepathy-glib-0.10.7.tar.gz
telepathy-python-0.15.18.tar.gz
telepathy-qt4-0.3.7.tar.gz
tevent-0.9.8.tar.gz
texi2html-1.82.tar.gz
tidy-090315-cvs.tar.bz2
tidy4aug00.tgz
tiff-4.0.0beta6.tar.gz
tk8.5.9-src.tar.gz
tmake-1.7.tar.gz
ttf2pt1-3.4.4.tgz
ttfm-0.9.5.tar.gz
twolame-0.3.12.tar.gz
type1inst-0.6.1.tar.gz
[B]tzupdater-1_3_33-2010i.zip[/B]
unixODBC-2.3.0.tar.gz
unzip60.tar.gz
upower-0.9.5.tar.bz2
urw-fonts.tar.gz
v4l_compat-1.0.20100403.tar.gz
vcdimager-0.7.23.tar.gz
version-0.82.tar.gz
virtuoso-opensource-6.1.2.tar.gz
vlc-1.1.4.tar.bz2
w3c-libwww-5.4.0.tgz
w3m-0.5-version-xhtml.patch
w3m-0.5.2.tar.gz
webcamd-0.1.16.tar.bz2
webkit-1.2.4.tar.gz
x264
xaos-3.5.tar.gz
xcb-proto-1.6.tar.bz2
xdaliclock-2.35.tar.gz
xdg-utils-1.0.2.tgz
xdvik-22.84.16.tar.gz
xearth-1.1.tar.gz
xhtml1-20020801.zip
xine-lib-1.1.19.tar.xz
xmlcharent-0.3.zip
xmltex
xmlto-0.0.23.tar.bz2
xmms-1.2.11.tar.bz2
xmountains_2.8.tar.gz
xorg
xscreensaver-5.11.tar.gz
xscreensaver-5.12.tar.gz
xsnow-1.42.tar.gz
xterm-261.tgz
yasm-1.1.0.tar.gz
zh-arphicttf-2.11.tar.gz
zip30.zip
```

How to get this in order.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 20, 2010)

Just yesterday 

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18633

Plus:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=17409


----------



## jewsofeast (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks, I initially followed the terminal prompt link and that fetched tzupdater-1_3_33-2010i.zip, found the correct link from your quote.


----------

